# 10-30e wont drive in any gear



## efunk28 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a Husqvarna 10-30e that wont move forward or backward in any gear. The odd thing is while in gear I can freely push it forward or backwards with no resistance. It almost feels like it's in neutral. I checked the belts and friction plate and everything seems ok. I took the skid plate off and noticed when I move the wheels, I can hold the hex drive shaft while in gear, and it doesn't move but seems to slip. Do you think something in the gearbox is broken?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*That could be a posiblily, snap some pics of this problem that is presenting itself on to us here. because it is well known that WE LOVE PIC'S!!!!! Anyhoo, ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## efunk28 (Feb 12, 2017)

When pulling the wheels off, the shaft slid out and that's when I noticed the keyway missing. Do you think that's the issue?


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yup, throw a keyway in there. The shaft is just spinning freely.


----------



## efunk28 (Feb 12, 2017)

I added the key to the axle and it seemed to work. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice, good to go. Blow with it yet?


----------

